# Ringtones!



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Last night I received this email

*Ringtones! *
*Official Philip Glass Ringtones *
*Now Available from Orange Mountain Music*

*Go to iTunes on Your Phone and Search for "Philip Glass" in Ringtones!*










_Orange Mountain Music is proud to announce the first volume of official Philip Glass ringtones available through Apple devices starting January 27, 2015 (Android soon to follow)._

_These ringtones, drawn from original OMM masters, feature 22 tones including classic Philip Glass scores like Koyaanisqatsi, Einstein on the Beach, The Thin Blue Line, North Star, The Secret Agent, Fog of War, Candyman, solo piano works including Mad Rush, and Akhnaten._

_Tones include: Koyaanisqatsi from Koyaanisqatsi, various selections from The Grid from Koyaanisqatsi, Knee Play No.5 from Einstein on the Beach, Metamorphosis No.2, the Funeral of Amenhotep III from Akhnaten, two movements from the Concerto for Saxophone Quartet, Houston Skyline and Comets & Vegas from The Thin Blue Line, the perfect ringtone: Music Box from Candyman, and much more._

Any comments?
We already have many ringtones based of the most famous CM tunes, but what about marketing and selling an "official" ringtones album? Fore those who are not aware of, Orange Mountain Music is the Philip Glass record label, co-founded and partly owned by the composer.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

_*Dude, your pants are singing!*_


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Wonderful, now we can have the same type of conversation as the teenagers.........


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

sounds great. I have Wagner's ride of the Valkyries on my phone.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I recorded myself playing and set it as a ringtone - then had to change it because I was starting to hate the piece.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Why pay for something you can get for free? I've downloaded dozens of classical ringtones from audiko.net, and converted them to ringtone format using zamzar.com .

Next, I plan to use http://mp3m4r.com/ to convert any mp3 file I want (not just those I can find on audiko) to ringtone length and file file format.

Why use that POS called iTunes when there are free alternatives such as Copy Trans Manager? I was up and running with it after using it for about 15 minutes, compared of hours struggling with mysterious iTunes voodoo.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for everybody's feedbacks so far.
Now, speaking more seriously, in my opinion here Philips Glass missed an opportunity.
Instead of compiling an album with some of his old tunes (a pure commercial operation imo), he could have created en entire new (ehm...relatively ...) "work of art" by taking inspiration from the use of pieces of (classical) music as ringtones. A sort of think à la Duchamp or, somehow, à la Cage. Maybe someone else would like to add some more comments to my simple (and maybe ingenuos) one.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

If I used my phone more regularly I think I'd set the death scream from Lulu as a ringtone. It startled the heck out of me the first time I heard it, just hope somebody calls during a reunion :devil:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I have the opening of Beethoven's 8th as my ringtone. 
Oh, and I would never use iTunes.


----------

